# Radon Team geometrie



## Quast (11. November 2012)

Wurde die Geo des Team zum Modelljahr 2013 geändert? Wenn ja wieso? Ihr habt doch das Rce im Programm, da kann man dem Team doch seine tourige Geo lassen?? oder habt Ihr auf der Homepage schlicht falsche Angaben gemacht.
Gruß Quast


----------



## Hangtime (11. November 2012)

Also ich hab da damals angerufen wegen der größe... Der Typ meinte das der Rahmen vom Team 2012 sowie 13 identisch ist. Kann auch sein das da einfach neu gemessen wurde (z.B. nicht mehr Lagermitte - Lagermitte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. November 2012)

Hi Quast,

die Geometrie des ZR Team wurde für 2013 nicht verändert, der Rahmen ist identisch zum Modell 2012. Wir checken die Angaben auf der Homepage noch einmal.

Viele Grüße


----------



## rez8 (6. Januar 2013)

gibt es hierzu Neuigkeiten, weil sich die Maße von 2012 zu 2013 laut bike-discount.de deutlich unterscheiden.

Sind die ZR Lady Rahmen auch gleich geblieben?



Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi Quast,
> 
> die Geometrie des ZR Team wurde für 2013 nicht verändert, der Rahmen ist identisch zum Modell 2012. Wir checken die Angaben auf der Homepage noch einmal.
> 
> Viele Grüße


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. Januar 2013)

Die Geometrie des ZR Lady ist auch gleich geblieben. Die Angaben auf Bike Discount prüfen wir.

Radon Bikes


----------

